# What's in your grooming kit?



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

So yeah. Just a fun thread. What's in your grooming tote? Extra cookies if you list them in the order you use them! =D

My grooming kit:
Jelly Scrubber Curry [the double sided one you put your hand in]
Oster Stiff Brush
Winner's Circle Flick Brush
Winner's Circle Finishing brush
Soft brush
Rub rag [I stick it under the hose for a second then ring it out]
Hoof pick

Then in my tote I have Sasha's fly bonnet, Horseman's One Step leather Cleaner, Both Oster Curries which I never use, a shedding blade which I barely use; my horse doesn't shed I swear, sometimes a set of polos end up in there, and there is always random bits in there. I think I have some safety stirrup bands in there and I think I have half a granola bar...

Of course, I have floating around somewhere my essential life saver Vetrolin Shine, and a sheepskin fuzzy mitt.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Ima go with the grooming kit for my lesson horse, because if I ran the world (had my own Private Grooming Kit Fiefdom) thing would be different. Different, I say!

As it is, grooming bucket current consists of:
2 rubber curry combs
1 flick brush
1 finishing brush
1 winter-coat-shedding-blade
0 hoof picks

Why he needs a winter-coat-shedding-blade in the bucket in AUGUST I do not know. Why I need to keep hijacking hoof picks from other grooming buckets is a little easier to understand...


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

In my pink main grooming box:

- Rubber curry
- Dandy brush
- Body brush
- Baby Wipes!!!
- Hoof Pick with brush
- Fly spray bottle
- Mane comb
- A few loose mane pulling tools
- A few loose studs i think.... haha oops!
- Leather punch
- Water brush
- Face brush
- small bottle of Banixx spray since Indy always gets beat up!
- COOOKIEEEESSSS (Indy is THE cookie monster!)
........Then I do have a metal shedding blade - BUT most people don't know this but you aren't really supposed to use this on a shedding horse - or any horse period. It's used to clean your brushes.

...Then I have a separate small grooming box for pony club rallies because they are Nazis about clean brushes!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Soft curry
hard curry
hard brush
soft brush
marigold spray 
chamois cloth
small face brush
hoof pick
hoof paint on treatment
coconut oil
paddle hair brush

tons of other things, but those are the ones used every time I ride. There are bands, yarn, sprays, braid sheen, .....you name it it's in there. 

Tons of other things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

MoodIndigo said:


> -COOOKIEEEESSSS (Indy is THE cookie monster!)


Haha, don't get me started! We bought a 20lb bag of horse treats for my girls!  It's stashed at the end of the barn, everyone steals them though...how else would the whole thing be gone in 2 1/2wk?!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

In my main, separated grooming box I have;
Stiff brush
Medium brush
Soft brush
Curry
Couple of different hoofpicks
Mane brush
Mane comb

Now, in my tack box I have;
Another horses grooming tote, with the same materials.
Several grooming blocks
Lord knows how many more hoof picks are buried under there
Treats
Pulling comb
Tennis Balls (?????)
Hoof conditioners
Leather products
Several liniments and shampoos
A polo wrap or two
Tiny face brush
Several cloths
Several pairs of horse boots
Some first aid products
Toothpaste
Baby oil
Sponges strung everywhere
Sandpaper
I dropped my favorite ring down in this bottomless pit, so that's in there somewhere...

That's all that comes to mind right now.. I'm a very OCD groomer, in case you havn't noticed with my large list of products.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

I like to keepit simple. I have 
stiff brush
medium brush
soft brush
rubber curry
several hoofpicks
several pulling combs
a soft rag
MTG
fly spray
brush and comb for mane and tail

thats everything I use on my horse when I groom, I would probably have more stuff but right now i have kind of a small grooming tote so I cant fit a lot of extra in there.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

In mine I have: 
White dressage mane clips
Hoof black
A whole bunch of paintbrushes
A packet of razors (for trimming)
Scissors
Braiding belt
Black, clear, orange and maroon bands
Mr Sheen Furniture Polish
Hair spray
Proplaits
Body Brush
Dandy Brush
Metal curry comb
Rubber curry comb
Shine rag
Grooming mit
Hacksaw blade
Stain remover
Talcum power 
Bandages
Hoof picks
Baby oil
White and black horse make up
Packet of Chux cloths
Needle and black and maroon thread. 
Sugar cubes

^ And that's just in the box itself. I have loads of other grooming paraphernalia scattered around the tack room.


----------



## Susan Parrish (Aug 7, 2011)

My grooming kit now includes a new product I found from the Simple Relief natural horse care line. It's called Detangle & Shine and not only does it do the detangle stuff it also has aromatherapy in it that calms my horse. I've used it before the last two shows and we took blues every time. It's my new secret weapon.:wink: You might want to give it a try.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my everyday grooming kit, not my showing grooming kit. For showing, my grooming supplies are too extensive to list. But for everyday,

Spring (I live in a climate where horses get a heavy winter coat so spring is major shed out time)
shedding blade
large grooma brush
furminator shedder
griddle block
scissors
large stiff bristle brush
soft bristle brush
hand mitt brush
mane & tail spray conditioner
mane & tail brush
hoof pick
rub rags
After they are shedded out I don't use the shedding tools but fly spray is added and sunscreen for the one horse's white nose
and polysporin for any minor nicks. I also use a really long soft bristled brush for whisking away dust.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

For shows:

Hoof pick
Hard brushes
finishing brushes
medium brushes
curry comb
jelly scrubber
mane 'n tail shampoo
mane 'n tail conditioner
mane 'n tail detangler
clear and black hoof polish
baby powder
baby oil
baby wipes
shedding blade
combs-all different types/thicknesses
Oster mane brush
sponge
rag
fly spray
show sheen
whisker razors (LOVE those things!)
scissors
M-T-G
powdered gloves
bands
yarn
rug hook
hair clips
Peroxide


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine probably has too much in it but here goes. (This is the one that stays in my trailer)

Slick n easy blocks
Stiff Brush
Face Brush
Finish Brush
Mane & Tail comb
Rat tail comb
Scissors
Hoof picks
Chamois cloth
Cheesecloth
Sponges
Cotton balls
Rider's rasp
Gerber tool (multi purpose tool)
Fly Spray
Show Sheen
Orvus Shampoo
Whitening Shampoo
Oxy Clean
Wound dressings & ointment
Vet wrap
Alcohol
Iodine
Saline Solution
Baby Oil
Hoof Black & Clear
Sandpaper
Disposable Razors
Corn starch & toothbrush
Various colors of shoe polish to cover scars

Extra:
Latigo
Curb Chains
Chicago Screws


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a pretty basic kit.

-Jelly scrubber
-Medium brush
-Hard brush
-Mane and Tail comb
-Hoof pick
-Fly spray
-Mane and Tail sheen spray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KiaKikey (Aug 10, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm not much actually...

[Grooming Kit]
[*]Face Brush
[*]Body Brush
[*]Curry Comb
[*]Mane Comb
[*]Tail Brush
[*]Hoof Pick

[Bathing Kit]
[*]Mane N' Tail Shampoo
[*]Mane N' Tail Conditioner
[*]Body Sponge
[*]Whitening Shampoo


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

In this order....

Jelly curry scrubber (face on one side, body on the other.. and it has glitter!)
Laser Sheen spray
Big wooden body brush, medium strength bristles
Blue handled metal shedding blade (for cleaning my brushes!)
Oster hoofpick in green
Hoof Marvel spray (hoof moisturizer)
Mane n' Tail Detangler
One air stuffed hairbrush (the kind you push and it decompresses.. the ones you used when you were little to brush hair)
Pyranha Flyspray
Swat! in clear
Copper 65 (i think..) spray on sunscreen (for his lovely pink nose)
Tissues and baby wipes, for his nostrils, around his ears, eyes, and face

I need more stuff though.. like a comb and rags and hair elastics, etc.


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

MoodIndigo said:


> In my pink main grooming box:
> 
> - Rubber curry
> - Dandy brush
> ...


Hey my ponys name is indy and shes always getting beat up too


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Hmm 

Hoof pick
Face brush
Face curry
Hard brush
Rubber Curry
Long Bristle curry
Dandy Brush
Soft Brush
Mane n' Tail Brush
Sponges
SLick n' easy blocks
CLippers
Fly Spray
MTG
Show sheen 
Hoof conditoner
Socks, Rags, Paper Towels
Pulling comb
..... Well thats all I can think of

And then in the feed room we have all our treats, Medicences, Leather care, First aid, and whatever else. And at the wash rack we hae our Shampoos, Conditoners, Sponges.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_My grooming kit that I use daily has...

- Dandy Brush
- Body Brush
- Face Brush
- Curry Comb
- Rubber/Jelly Curry Comb
- Hoof pick
- Mane Comb
- Scissors

I think that's it... I have a grooming trolley full of equipment for all sorts of accessories and that for extra grooming... but I like to keep it very simple. If I was a person who got out a bit more than I have in the past, I probably would be more interested in grooming tools and equipment. But as long as Honey is clean, I don't mind 
_


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

just the essentials i leave at my barn!

curry combs
rubber curry combs
flick brushes
soft bristle brushes
hoof pick with brush
combs
elastics
scissors
hair shredder
fly spray
mini wheats (maple flavor of course)


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I couldn't live without mine!!!

Grooming kit:
clippers
sunscreen
bands
fly spray
neosporin
brushes
shampoo
sponge
sweat scraper
hoof pick

I think that concludes my list. Great thread.


----------



## Esquire (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty much the order I use them - some things like the detangler spray I don't use every time I ride.
- Curry comb
- Dandy brush
- Soft brush 
- Hoof pick
- mane and tail detangler
- comb
- hard bristle brush
- scissors
- fly spray


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh boy.. dont know most of the brands but here i go!
1 plastic curry
1 rubber curry (rarely used) 
2 Super stiff brushes (one long bristled the other short bristled)
1 Epona Dandy Brush (kinda stiff)
1 Medium Brush (not body or dandy brush)
1 Body Brush
1 Finishing Brush (I keep vetroline shine on it and I use it on dusty spots) 
1 Comb (tie dye!!) 
1 Brush (the type for mane/tail) 
1 BRIGHT Orange Hoof pick 
1 Metal emergancy hoofpick (actually in first aid box but whatever) 
Cowboy Magic Detangler
As well as other non grooming items: 
1 pair open front boots
1 pair splint boots 
1 pair of Scissors
1 pair of leather gloves (for removing brambles from mane, tale, and pasture!) 
For A grand total of..... *17...* Wow.. We should have a contest on here!! : ) 
And I know i have stuff im forgetting. I also have bell boots, 4 regular boots (the kind that wrap around cannon bone and fetlock), and polo wraps.  
And .. It would take hours to list my tack..


----------



## CountryBabe6 (May 27, 2011)

This is a very basic kit. My dad takes my stuff sometimes to use on calves. :evil: So half my stuff is lost... Ugh. This won't be in order though...
1 metal curry comb
1 dandy brush
1 "little back pocket brush"
1 finishing brush
3 different sizes of mane bands for braiding to make the mane kinked for shows
1 hoofpick with brush
1 rubber scrubber with sparkles

I can't think of anything else...... :/


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

3 curry combs.
2 soft brushes.
2 hard brushes.
2 tail brushes.
1 mane brush.
1 sponge.
1 bottle of no-knots.
1 face brush.
3 hoof-picks. [one thin purple one, one thick purple one and one colourful shiny one]
A bag of little rubber bands for plaiting.
And usually a carrot as well haha.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

rubber curry brush
stiff dandy brush
soft flick brush
oster mane and tail brush
cheap plastic comb that I never use
hoof pick
metal curry comb
mane and tail conditioner
Shapely's MTG
scissors
wisker clipper razor
cordless trimmer
nolvasan ointment
swat
avon skin-so-soft oil
bronco fly spray
tape measure
and i keep her splint boots, ankle boots and bell boots in there so i don't forget them.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

What would be really fun would be finding out what's in all our first aid kits! There's lots of stuff in there.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

It would be easier to tell you what I dont have in my grooming kit.

Which as far as I can think is hoof picks.

Now missing from my tack room however is a fitted saddle pad that fits my english saddle, a bit that actually works on my horse, an english girth that actually fits the pony, a hunt coat that isn't 6 in. to short in the sleeves, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Soft brush
Mud brush that's only used in winter
Rubber curry
Metal round curry used in spring to help them shed
Hoof pick with brush
Mane and tail brush
fly spray
a rag
Iodine
rasp


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

All I have is:
rubber curry
medium brush
finishing brush
hoof pick
hair bush
detangler spray 

I have tried to have more brushes LOL but they just never seem to stay on hand. I end up using the same few brushes all the time. Plus with the lovely curiosity that miss Zanna has, if I set it down where she can get to it, it disappears!


----------



## FOF (Oct 21, 2011)

I have several kits that I bring to different barns that I ride at (just to avoid spreading nasty skin fungus). But each kit must have this minimum:

-coarse curry (love the unigroom curries!)
-shedding blade
-really stiff body brush
-long "flicker" brush
-synthetic bristled dandy
-soft (preferably goathair) dandy
-oster hoof pick (or a knock off version)
-scissors
-hoof brush/scrub brush


----------



## LJMints (Jun 17, 2014)

_*Everyday kit -*_
Rubber curry comb
medium brush
medium/soft brush
human hairbrush
mane comb
hoof pick
spray bottle w/detangler

*Extras -*
grooming block (for shedding)
scissors (for trimming bridle-path)

_I keep the everyday kit in a blue bucket. And the extras stay in my tack trunk until needed._


----------

